# adult giant african land snails?



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Anyone know where to buy any adult ones online? Im getting a blue tongue skink soon and was hoping to use these as a feeder for it. I obviously need adults though so they breed!

Thanks.


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Got some on ebay


----------



## red dragon (Feb 17, 2008)

i got loads of babies


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

How small? Jaf Jaf is mad for snails! I'm trying to breed apple snails but they're not wanting to co-operate:bash: GALS easy to breed? I'd happily take some skink-sized babies off your hands if you wanted to get rid of them?


----------



## red dragon (Feb 17, 2008)

there about 2-3 cm


----------



## VieT (Jul 10, 2007)

i got LOADS of small babies... ranging from 1-2cm in size.. will pack sum up and send for cost of postage  otherwise they growing for tegu  pm me

peace

James


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

il take some from both if thats ok? just pm me a price and a paypal


----------

